# Some rotten rider gave me a 3 star rating today!



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

I did 6 trips today and one of them gave me 3 stars for a total of a 4.67 rating for the day. I know it wasn't the makeup artist I dropped off at a movie set location on Magazine Street who gave me a $5 tip and I know for sure it wasn't the young lady I drove to the airport whom I had a great conversation with and it definitely wasn't the lady with the 2 small kids who tipped me $10 for a $8 fare ride. So that leaves 3 passengers who could've found some reason to not give me the full 5 star rating. What the hell is wrong with these people? I'm thinking we need to let them know that we drivers also rate them, the riders, because almost all of them have no idea that we rate them after each and every trip. They always seem to be surprised when I tell them what their rating is and that we rate them after they leave the vehicle. 
I'm pretty sure one of my culprits today was one of the 2 twenty-something riders who didn't seem to have any personality whatsoever, (smart-phone-zombie type) kids. I'll start rating them much more harshly beginning tomorrow.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Your thinking is correct in my opinion. I discuss the fact that drivers rate passengers the same way as they rate us as drivers. I have been doing this for quite some time and I find it very effective. A vast majority had no clue they were rated as well. In addition, I show them how to access their own rating within the passenger app. This tactic has worked very well for me with respect to my rating and I have been driving since Dec 29th 2014 with 1503 trips, so far.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

NOLA-Uber said:


> I did 6 trips today and one of them gave me 3 stars for a total of a 4.67 rating for the day. I know it wasn't the makeup artist I dropped off at a movie set location on Magazine Street who gave me a $5 tip and I know for sure it wasn't the young lady I drove to the airport whom I had a great conversation with and it definitely wasn't the lady with the 2 small kids who tipped me $10 for a $8 fare ride. So that leaves 3 passengers who could've found some reason to not give me the full 5 star rating. What the hell is wrong with these people? I'm thinking we need to let them know that we drivers also rate them, the riders, because almost all of them have no idea that we rate them after each and every trip. They always seem to be surprised when I tell them what their rating is and that we rate them after they leave the vehicle.
> I'm pretty sure one of my culprits today was one of the 2 twenty-something riders who didn't seem to have any personality whatsoever, (smart-phone-zombie type) kids. I'll start rating them much more harshly beginning tomorrow.


How do you know one rating was a 3*, could be 2 4* ratings instead of 1 5* and 1 3*.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

NOLA-Uber said:


> I did 6 trips today and one of them gave me 3 stars for a total of a 4.67 rating for the day. I know it wasn't the makeup artist I dropped off at a movie set location on Magazine Street who gave me a $5 tip and I know for sure it wasn't the young lady I drove to the airport whom I had a great conversation with and it definitely wasn't the lady with the 2 small kids who tipped me $10 for a $8 fare ride. So that leaves 3 passengers who could've found some reason to not give me the full 5 star rating. What the hell is wrong with these people? I'm thinking we need to let them know that we drivers also rate them, the riders, because almost all of them have no idea that we rate them after each and every trip. They always seem to be surprised when I tell them what their rating is and that we rate them after they leave the vehicle.
> I'm pretty sure one of my culprits today was one of the 2 twenty-something riders who didn't seem to have any personality whatsoever, (smart-phone-zombie type) kids. I'll start rating them much more harshly beginning tomorrow.


This is not worth the time or aggravation. If driving six calls a day reflects the amount of time and energy into driving, so be it. There is nothing wrong with that. 6 rides is either very casual driving or a plain old bad day at the office. The rating system is designed to get a casual minded person such as yourself, not to say you don't have pride or don't need income, it is designed to get you to drive more.

You need to log hundreds of trips to stabilize your driver rating. There are always going to be pax who low ball you. The fewer the rides, the greater the impact a low rating has.

"I'll start rating them much more harshly beginning tomorrow." Not smart. Focus on your driving, you are in charge of your car. Don't start a trip until you have a real destination or the proper number of pax. If passengers are remotely cool, regardless of tipping, rate your pax in front of them. Tell them anything less than a five star rating in Uberland is a failing grade and rate them five stars and move on. The rating system is all about manipulating you the driver. It is all about getting you to drive more. If you are a reasonable driver, the chances are you will fall in with the 90% who fall above a 4.6 or better. It is that simple. If you don't drive much, your rating is going to take a while to stabilize. Don't worry about averages if the number represents anything less than...... oh say 100 rides.

"I'm pretty sure one of my culprits today was one of the 2 twenty-something riders who didn't seem to have any personality whatsoever" Try to break free from this kind of thought pattern. This will cripple you as a driver if you continue.

Drive as much as you can stand, do your best and hopefully it will all come out in the wash. The peer to peer rating system is manipulative BS.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> How do you know one rating was a 3*, could be 2 4* ratings instead of 1 5* and 1 3*.


Just by math.

Four 5 stars + 1 star = 5 trips

5x 4 = 20 + 1 ÷ 5= 4.2


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Just by math.
> 
> Four 5 stars + 1 star = 5 trips
> 
> 5x 4 = 20 + 1 ÷ 5= 4.2


==============================================================================================================
I figured I had a 3 star trip, not a one star trip yesterday.

6x5 stars = 30
One 3 star trip out of 6 trips = total of 28

28/6 = 4.67


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> Your thinking is correct in my opinion. I discuss the fact that drivers rate passengers the same way as they rate us as drivers. I have been doing this for quite some time and I find it very effective. A vast majority had no clue they were rated as well. In addition, I show them how to access their own rating within the passenger app. This tactic has worked very well for me with respect to my rating and I have been driving since Dec 29th 2014 with 1503 trips, so far.


I didn't know the riders could find their rating in the rider app. I've never used the app for anything other than checking out the Uber vehicle activity in town. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> This is not worth the time or aggravation. If driving six calls a day reflects the amount of time and energy into driving, so be it. There is nothing wrong with that. 6 rides is either very casual driving or a plain old bad day at the office. The rating system is designed to get a casual minded person such as yourself, not to say you don't have pride or don't need income, it is designed to get you to drive more.
> 
> You need to log hundreds of trips to stabilize your driver rating. There are always going to be pax who low ball you. The fewer the rides, the greater the impact a low rating has.
> 
> ...


I should've mentioned that I've completed 245 trips and my overall rating for those trips is 4.88. I've grown accustomed to seeing nothing but 5 star ratings when checking the one day trip summary. Thanks for the advice. I do appreciate it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

NOLA-Uber said:


> I should've mentioned that I've completed 245 trips and my overall rating for those trips is 4.88. I've grown accustomed to seeing nothing but 5 star ratings when checking the one day trip summary. Thanks for the advice. I do appreciate it.


I would avoid looking at the summary as much as possible. Your pax do not need to rate you within a set time. They could rate you a couple weeks after the ride. For that reason, it is very hard to know who rated you what. Your 4.88 is what matters. Put more rides under your belt and don't let them trick you into micromanaging your ratings. If you had only given two rides that day and they both rated you....... so what?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

NOLA-Uber said:


> ==============================================================================================================
> I figured I had a 3 star trip, not a one star trip yesterday.
> 
> 6x5 stars = 30
> ...


Or 
4 x 5* and 2 x 4* = 28* / 6 = 4.67


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you get four 5-star and two 4-star that's a 4.67. There's no reason to think anybody 3-starred you.


----------



## anthonymakey (Nov 19, 2015)

how do you see your daily rating?


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

Go to the Uber Driver/Partner Summary.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Huberis said:


> This is not worth the time or aggravation. If driving six calls a day reflects the amount of time and energy into driving, so be it. There is nothing wrong with that. 6 rides is either very casual driving or a plain old bad day at the office. The rating system is designed to get a casual minded person such as yourself, not to say you don't have pride or don't need income, it is designed to get you to drive more.
> 
> You need to log hundreds of trips to stabilize your driver rating. There are always going to be pax who low ball you. The fewer the rides, the greater the impact a low rating has.
> 
> ...


I like you.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Or
> 4 x 5* and 2 x 4* = 28* / 6 = 4.67


Ugh you number people...stop!


----------



## chevelle454 (Aug 13, 2015)

NOLA-Uber said:


> I did 6 trips today and one of them gave me 3 stars for a total of a 4.67 rating for the day. I know it wasn't the makeup artist I dropped off at a movie set location on Magazine Street who gave me a $5 tip and I know for sure it wasn't the young lady I drove to the airport whom I had a great conversation with and it definitely wasn't the lady with the 2 small kids who tipped me $10 for a $8 fare ride. So that leaves 3 passengers who could've found some reason to not give me the full 5 star rating. What the hell is wrong with these people? I'm thinking we need to let them know that we drivers also rate them, the riders, because almost all of them have no idea that we rate them after each and every trip. They always seem to be surprised when I tell them what their rating is and that we rate them after they leave the vehicle.
> I'm pretty sure one of my culprits today was one of the 2 twenty-something riders who didn't seem to have any personality whatsoever, (smart-phone-zombie type) kids. I'll start rating them much more harshly beginning tomorrow.


It will drive you nuts checking ratings when you're new. A couple of drunks,"no open drinks in the car" college or high school kids ""you can squeeze a couple more kids in the vehicle"" They will probably low rate you . Nothing you can do about it. Complain ? Uber will send you a form letter.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

This is what works for me. If the topic of rating comes up... either by me or by pax... I like to tell them that as a driver I can tell which passenger gives me how many stars.
"But it's supposed to be anonymous" they whine.

It *is* anonymous, they don't give me your name, but they provide a map of the route as well as the time, and the star rating. So since you're the only one I'm taking to the airport at 2pm today, tomorrow I'll see on my report how many stars I got for that airport run. How else are we supposed to improve if we can't match up a less than 5 star ride with the ride? Even now, all I know is your first name, so it's totally anonymous, right?

They always buy it. It makes sense. And it scares the bejeezus out of them if they are locals, they know they might see me again.

Auto-freakin'-matic 5 star ride.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Horsebm said:


> Your thinking is correct in my opinion. I discuss the fact that drivers rate passengers the same way as they rate us as drivers. I have been doing this for quite some time and I find it very effective. A vast majority had no clue they were rated as well. In addition, I show them how to access their own rating within the passenger app. This tactic has worked very well for me with respect to my rating and I have been driving since Dec 29th 2014 with 1503 trips, so far.


POST # 2/Horsebm: Ratings-Clicnic-
in-a-Capsule !
And....................that's no Horse-Puckey!

Bison Chortling!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

NOLA-Uber said:


> I should've mentioned that I've completed 245 trips and my overall rating for those trips is 4.88. I've grown accustomed to seeing nothing but 5 star ratings when checking the one day trip summary. Thanks for the advice. I do appreciate it.


POST # 8/NOLA-Uber: Here's something
ELSE that you WILL
appreciate! Check out this February Thread
from Uber Math Professor:

☆ ☆ Http://uberpeople.net/posts/189781

Mentoring Bison: Hyperlink$-4-U !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> This is what works for me. If the topic of rating comes up... either by me or by pax... I like to tell them that as a driver I can tell which passenger gives me how many stars.
> "But it's supposed to be anonymous" they whine.
> 
> It *is* anonymous, they don't give me your name, but they provide a map of the route as well as the time, and the star rating. So since you're the only one I'm taking to the airport at 2pm today, tomorrow I'll see on my report how many stars I got for that airport run. How else are we supposed to improve if we can't match up a less than 5 star ride with the ride? Even now, all I know is your first name, so it's totally anonymous, right?
> ...


POST # 17/DieselkW: As you may wish
to Verify via WikiPython
"Dinsdale Piranha" WOULD approve!

Mentoring Bison: Gotta love The Pythons!
▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪Graham Chapman, M.D.: R.I.P.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> I like you.


POST # 14/Cou-ber: Prove it! I am sure
that HE would
Appreciate the Kudos Inherent in being
his 8th Follower. Loooooooong overdue,
I just became his 7th. He DESERVES it!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

NOLA-Uber said:


> I did 6 trips today and one of them gave me 3 stars for a total of a 4.67 rating for the day. I know it wasn't the makeup artist I dropped off at a movie set location on Magazine Street who gave me a $5 tip and I know for sure it wasn't the young lady I drove to the airport whom I had a great conversation with and it definitely wasn't the lady with the 2 small kids who tipped me $10 for a $8 fare ride. So that leaves 3 passengers who could've found some reason to not give me the full 5 star rating. What the hell is wrong with these people? I'm thinking we need to let them know that we drivers also rate them, the riders, because almost all of them have no idea that we rate them after each and every trip. They always seem to be surprised when I tell them what their rating is and that we rate them after they leave the vehicle.
> I'm pretty sure one of my culprits today was one of the 2 twenty-something riders who didn't seem to have any personality whatsoever, (smart-phone-zombie type) kids. I'll start rating them much more harshly beginning tomorrow.


So you wanted to be a Taxi driver, get used to it.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 14/Cou-ber: Prove it! I am sure
> that HE would
> Appreciate the Kudos Inherent in being
> his 8th Follower. Loooooooong overdue,
> ...


Bison, mighty One, do I strike you as a gal who follows??


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> Bison, mighty One, do I strike you as a gal who follows??


POST # 23/Cou-ber: It is One of the Very
Few "Forum
Honorifics" available as Measure of Res-
pect or Friendship. Up to you, Mom!

Bison: Friendly suggestions-4-free.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Don't look at ratings that closely. 7day and 1day ratings are almost meaningless. 
Observe the relationship between 365/30/dashboard ratings. Everyday monitor them in an excel spreadsheet. You can see trends forming. If 30-day starts going the wrong direction pulling the dashboard and then 365 down, pay more attention to all things that might cause you get bad ratings.


----------



## nostrils (Nov 1, 2015)

I had that too, had a PAX of Asian persuasion who took a $7 ride, he argued all the way about the cost and asked if I could reduce it, I told him I could not, it's uber that charges them not me, when we arrived he opened the door and said "I know you can choose not to charge on your app, so don't charge me, if you do I give you 1 star only.
I charged him and took a dive to 4.59 and an email from uber, later he contested the ride saying I took the wrong route (I didn't) and he got his m,oney back anyway.
Surprisingly I had the same PAX several weeks later, as soon as he got in the car and I started the ride he cancelled the ride on his app, I told him to leave my car and he said I have to take him, I didnt, I left him right where he cancelled, I got a ping 2 mins later, same guy, as soon as I got back to him, smae thing, he got in the car and cancelled again.
Some people!


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

nostrils said:


> I had that too, had a PAX of Asian persuasion who took a $7 ride, he argued all the way about the cost and asked if I could reduce it, I told him I could not, it's uber that charges them not me, when we arrived he opened the door and said "I know you can choose not to charge on your app, so don't charge me, if you do I give you 1 star only.
> I charged him and took a dive to 4.59 and an email from uber, later he contested the ride saying I took the wrong route (I didn't) and he got his m,oney back anyway.
> Surprisingly I had the same PAX several weeks later, as soon as he got in the car and I started the ride he cancelled the ride on his app, I told him to leave my car and he said I have to take him, I didnt, I left him right where he cancelled, I got a ping 2 mins later, same guy, as soon as I got back to him, smae thing, he got in the car and cancelled again.
> Some people!


I've given this some thought about best way to handle this cheap bastard that insists on something for nothing. "I know you can choose not to charge" 
"Yes sir, I also have the ability to charge a surge price of double the usual fare for troublesome riders, but I will not do that this time".

Get in my car and cancel the ride, we are going to the police station. You can jump out at a stop sign, or a red light, and I'll be glad to be rid of you. Stay in the car and we are going directly to the nearest police station where they will explain to you what "theft of service" means. I will fill out a complaint against you, consider yourself under citizens arrest. Then I will call the police on my bluetooth so he can hear, explain that I'm bringing in a citizens arrest and please have someone in the parking lot in case he tries to run away.

Send an email with a picture of the complaint filled out, this a-hole will no longer be able to call an Uber.

Then consider a civil suit against him for damages, lost wages, pain and suffering, mental anguish, whatever you can think of.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Man, you don't play!^^^^


----------

